# Un RPG pour iPhone



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

Etant gamin j'avais bien aimé les premiers Zelda (donc en 2D) ainsi que FF7. Je me laisserais bien tenter par un RPG sur iPhone pour passer le temps dans les transports.
J'en cherche un qu'on puisse jouer offline (donc pas un mmo) sans achat supplémentaire.
Je me serait bien laissé tenté par racheter FF7, mais même s'il est bien je pense en avoir fait suffisamment le tour

J'y jouais en mode tour par tour (ça évitait d'avoir à réagir au quart de tour) et j'aimais bien ce système. Donc c'est plutôt le style que je recherche actuellement.
Pas besoin de graphisme 3D, de la 2D est suffisante si l'histoire est bien tout comme le système de combat. Pour le style, plutôt un style médiéval avec de la magie.

Voila qui doit réduire le champ des possibilités 

Merci d'avance


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2017)

Tu ne cherches donc pas un des RPG façon japonaiserie avec des gamins qui se prennent pour des héros, mais du vrai JDR avec des barbares velus, des guerriers à la Conan et des Magos à la Raistlin (Dragonlance) ?

Le choix est malheureusement faible, mais perso, je me suis bien amusé avec UnderCroft, pas assez long malheureusement.

iPhone seulement, ou as-tu un iPad ?


P.S. : je suis assez critique sur certains RPG, mais c'est parce que j'ai 10 ans d'Advanced Dungeon & Dragons derrière moi (plus les jeux de plateaux), j'ai grandi avec Conan (Howard), Elric des Dragons/Stormbringer/Corum/Erékosé/Hakwmoon (Moorcook),  Fafhrd et le Souricier Gris (Leiber), etc ..., donc tu comprend mieux comment ça me parait ridicule ces gamins nippons pleurnichards


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Mars 2017)

Un RPG style japonais ne me gêne pas s'il y a quand même de la magie et une histoire qui tient la route. FF7 est japonais
Le style graphique de Undercroft ne me plait pas car apparement on ne voit pas les héros (il simple vu de dessus est suffisante). Après si les perso sont représentés par des cartes ça ne me gêne pas

Je n'ai pas de iPad


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2017)

Dommage car Baldur's Gate 1 et 2, Icewind Dale restent des références


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Mars 2017)

Oh? Ca me rappelle des souvenirs, j'avais du compencer baldur's gate sur pc (je ne crois pas l'avoir fini).
Mais sur iPhone, ça doit être limite pour y jouer...


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2017)

Ils ne tournent que sur iPad ... mais si tu aimes ces jeux, ça vaut peut-être le coup de se trouver un iPad d'occasion ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Mars 2017)

Je ne compte pas me déplacer avec une tablette sur moi, donc ce sera non


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2017)

Çà limite donc la logithèque alors, car les bons jeux ont besoin d'un écran un peu plus grand. Et un hack & slash médiéval façon Diablo ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Mars 2017)

Oui ça limite un peu, mais autant y jouer sur le mac (par contre pas le temps dans ce cas)

Le "petit" FF9 me tenterait presque: chaque perso a une classe définie, l'histoire est plutôt longue et en prime on peut désactiver les combats aléatoires pour se promener tranquillement
Par contre le prix

Un diablo like pourrait être sympa, mais une fois l'histoire terminé une première fois j'arrête souvent. Faire du grind bête et méchant pour être plus fort est un peu chiant surtout si cela n'apporte pas grand chose au final. Sur un mmo ça allait car on discute en même temps avec d'autres personnes.
Mais bon, en regardant des vidéos ou des tests ça me fera peut-être changer d'avis


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2017)

Perso j'ai bien aimé Dungeon Hunter 2 (fini) et j'ai juste entamé le 4. Je manque vraiment de temps pour jouer. Mais bon comme j'ai un Air 2, je reprendrais un jour les Baldur's et IceWind Dale, du 100% vrai Donjons et Dragons


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Mars 2017)

Merci, je vais regarder ça en détail ce soir. Apparemment il y a le 5 qui est sorti mais uniquement online, donc autant partir sur le 4 si ça me plait.
A quoi servent les achats ingame? Je suppose que c'est pour améliorer son perso plus rapidement, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2017)

Oui tout à fait, c'est le gros soucis de cet éditeur qui a tout passé en achat in app, alors que pour Dungeon Hunter II était vendu 8 euros, mais c'était un jeu complet. C'est peut-être pour ça que je suis moins motivé par le 4 ... juste fait le début.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Mars 2017)

Bon, j'ai regardé des vidéos hier. L'histoire semble se terminer vers le niveau 25et ensuite c'est simplement du bashing à outrance...
Donc ça ne m'intéresse plus du tout...


----------



## melaure (10 Mars 2017)

Dommage que tu ais besoin de voir les persos, sinon y avait aussi Bard's Tale, que j'ai toujours en disquettes pour Amiga. Du vrai jeu de rôle.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Mars 2017)

En fait, je ne suis pas certain de savoir à 100% ce que je veux, là est le problème
Par contre, je suis sûr que si l'histoire représente rien dans le jeu, ça ne me plaira pas.

J'avais joué à un jeu de carte sur Android. On choisissait 5 cartes (qu'on pouvait améliorer, jeu de type Pay2Win) et on se battait contre l'adversaire (pvp ou pve).
Ne pas voir son personnage sera sans doute assez proche, mais il faut voir le reste du jeu. Peut-être que j'apprécierais si la qualité graphique, gameplay et histoire sont à la hauteur.


----------



## melaure (11 Mars 2017)

Bard's tale a sa propre histoire tout au long du jeu. Je ne dit pas que c'est super développé, mais c'était un bon jeu, et la version modernisé semble pleine d'humour ...


----------



## Larme (17 Mars 2017)

J'pense de suite à Secrets of Mana si on aime les vieux Zelda, ou potentiellement Evoland.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Mars 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Bard's tale a sa propre histoire tout au long du jeu. Je ne dit pas que c'est super développé, mais c'était un bon jeu, et la version modernisé semble pleine d'humour ...


Merci mais je n'aime pas trop sa jouabilité. [Edit] Je parle de la nouvelle version
Sinon c'est vrai qu'il est sympa (rien que la chanson des ivrogne est top).



Larme a dit:


> J'pense de suite à Secrets of Mana si on aime les vieux Zelda, ou potentiellement Evoland.


Merci, effectivement ça me semble une bonne idée


----------



## misterC. (23 Mars 2017)

Tu as aussi oceanhorn qui s'inspire pas mal de zelda


----------

